

Ask HN: Review my first JavaScript library - mparke

Hi Everyone,<p>I have been working on a JavaScript library project that has grown out of discovery and learning what I've found useful in app development. I typically use some of these tools alongside jQuery or something that makes manipulating the DOM easier. I'm looking for some feedback, constructive criticism or just general suggestions. How can I improve the core class system around Object.create? How can I improve publish and subscribe? Any other module or implementation suggestions welcome.<p>Introduction: http://ordinaryrobot.com/#page-hawkjs_intro
Github: https://github.com/mparke/hawk.js<p>Thanks for any thoughts.
======
rudasn
Is there a particular reason you are using Hawk.def and Hawk.gen instead of
something more "traditional" like

    
    
        Bird = Hawk.create(...)
        falcon = new Bird(...)
    

How do you deal with inheritance?

    
    
        falcon insteanceof Bird; // => is it true?
    
    

If bird had mixins would falcon be an instanceof those as well?

~~~
mparke
Gen is because I use the word generate often in my code, and def rubbed off
from Ext.define, no other special reason.

As for instance of, It's something I overlooked in testing, so I'm going to
check that now, but my guess is that without mixing it should pass, but with
it would fail because of the way I'm just pointing to function references.

Be back in a few with result, thanks for the feedback.

~~~
mparke
instanceof will fail right now, because I'm not using function constructors
and prototype to create the classes. So I'm going to switch it to work that
way so checks like instanceof work appropriately. I'll have to see how this
affects mixins when i'm done with the changes.

